# Spring Update



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Springtime is well underway and the last few weeks have been spent enjoying it.

As usual, my lunch breaks have been spent fishing. Mostly small browns from the Provo, but I recently got a surprise catfish that was over 4lbs. My first channel cat over 9 or 10 inches.

A couple of weeks ago, my family and I went to Phoenix to visit family. That was fun and it was unfortunate to only stop at Lone Rock (Powell) for a rest stop and photos.

One day I'll fish that lake!

Last week (Easter Sunday), I hit a recently opened tiger hole and worked my butt off all day for a grand total of one 19" male, 7hrs into it.

This week was another one I'd have to work hard for, but the rewards were much sweeter.

My hike started at over 9000ft and it was rough going through the snow pack. The work paid off though and I was visited by some good sized brookies.

Pics and full story on the blog.

http://utahwaterlog.blogspot.com/2014/04/springtime-update-channel-cats-tiger.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Justin! Them were some nice fish 8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good to hear an update from you. Sounds like you are getting out a good bit.

1-2 hour quickies to the LoPro have been about all I've had in the past 6 weeks. Not bad, but hope for more soon.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't you have lake shore property? Those cats and LMB should be on it pretty soon, shouldn't they?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Don't you have lake shore property? Those cats and LMB should be on it pretty soon, shouldn't they?


Sigh. I wish I did. The pic of buildings behind some of my UL pics is either the Lindon marina store or Provo Boat Harbor.

Yes, the LMB usually start getting better in April thru May. I went for an hour last week and only had a couple of hits, but haven't had time otherwise. The cats will start really warming up in about 3 weeks, but the panfish should be coming on by the end of this week if the weather is as warm as projected. That is something I hope to take advantage of very soon, possibly with the kids.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well good luck when you go!


----------



## CS300823 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for report !!!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome. >>O


----------

